# Evolution SL A.30 Geräusche wie beheben?



## Squealer (11. August 2021)

Hallo,

ich vernehme seit längerem eine Art reibendes Geräusch - vom HR kommend. Man merkt es am meisten wenn das Bike im Montageständer hängt und man die Kurbel unter Kettenspannung dreht. Das Geräusch entsteht beim vor- UND zurückpedalieren. Es klingt so als würde da was nicht ganz rund laufen. Mit "reibend" ist das ganz gut beschrieben.
Ich wollte das Problem schonmal angehen, aber hatte nicht das passende Werkzeug um meine Sram GX Eagle Kassette zu demontieren. Da wollte ich mal alles sauber machen und neu fetten. Habe es aber bisher nicht getan.

Vergangenes Wochenende war ich dann im Bikepark und seit dem sind die Geräusche deutlich lauter als vorher! Wenn man genau hinhört, könnte man fast meinen man hört Kugeln vom Kugellager vor sich hinkullern. Klingt nicht gut. Wenn ich mit Schuhen mit ganz dünner Sohle fahre, merke ich das reiben sogar über die Füße. Reibend, irgendwie knirschend und zudem kullernd.

Ich habe den LRS seit Februar und regelmäßiger Nutzung an einem Banshee Prime V3. Dort war er neu von Banshee direkt verbaut. Das Bike wird mindestens 1-2 pro Woche auf "Enduro"-Trails bzw. etwas anspruchsvolleren Trails im Allg. bewegt. Ansonsten fast täglich ca. 15 Minuten zur Arbeit und hin und wieder mal ein Tag Bikepark.

Habt ihr Ideen was das sein könnte und wie ich das in den Griff bekommen kann?

Beste Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Squealer (11. August 2021)

Ich hoffe auf dem Video hört man es. Tritt nur beim pedalieren auf. Im Leerlauf nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MG (14. August 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auf dem Video hört man es. Tritt nur beim pedalieren auf. Im Leerlauf nicht


Schau mal wie weit das obere Röllchen des Schaltwerks vom Ritzel entfernt ist. Hört sich so an als ob es zu nah am Ritzel ist.


----------



## sepplmail (15. August 2021)

Squealer schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit Schuhen mit ganz dünner Sohle fahre, merke ich das reiben sogar über die Füße. Reibend, irgendwie knirschend und zudem kullernd.


Wenn du das in den Pedalen merkst, dann würde ich mir zuerst das Innenlager/Tretlager ansehen, ob das sauber läuft.


----------



## Squealer (15. August 2021)

Moin Moin!

Also ich muss etwas gestehen. Es ist eigentlich peinlich.

Offenbar war der Besuch im Bikepark so matschig, dass trotz Reinigung noch so viele mikroskopischer Sand überall im Antrieb verteilt war (vor allem an den Röllchen am Schaltwerk), dass dieser wohl dieses Geräusch verursacht hat. Augenscheinlich war alles sauber, aber das reichte wohl nicht. Denn ich hab den Antrieb hinten zerlegt und sehr gründlich gereinigt und das hat Abhilfe geschafft. 

Anscheinend ist das Prime V3 sehr anfällig zur Übertragung solcher Geräusche über den ganzen Rahmen. Man hätte auch denken können, dass es das Tretlager ist, aber das hatte ich erst gründlichst gereinigt und ordentlich gefettet. Zudem hat sich das Geräusche nie nach Verdreckung o.ä. angehört sondern tatsächlich nach einem defekten Lager.

Ich bin jedenflls froh, dass es (vermutlich) doch kein Defekt ist.


----------

